# Indicator doesn't work?



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Any electrical minded people help me out?

rear, RH side indicator doesn;t work. From in the cab, you get the double speed clicking. The front right, and the wingmirror bulbs flash fine, but no flashing from the rear.

I have swapped the bulb with LH side - both bulbs work in left, neither in right. So, not bulb.

I have metered the connector - it's hard to say what voltage because it comes and goes so quickly when flashing, but siffice it to say that the RH side meters exactly the same as the LH side, so i'm sure i'm getting power there.

So, leaves a bad connection. However, i rigged up a bit of wire, and held against the bulb and the distribution plate in the light housing, and still nothing.

Really stumped now !

Fiat Ducato 07, 135


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Check the earth connection. This would cause the problem.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks ..... just that i didn;t think that cars had an earth? Their is obviosuly a live and negative, but how can it have an earth when it's set on 4 rubber tyres?

I know, i'm probablky being very thick, but i can't understand the earth? Would not having an earth only affect the back right indicator, and wouldn;t this affect all of the lights in the cluster?


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

When they say earth they actually mean negative. The earth (negative) run through the chassis.

Clean up the connector with a bit of sand paper and bend them slightly you will get a better connection.


----------



## jd_boss_hogg (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks for the reply.

The only thing is, if i probe the pos/neg terminal where the bulb sits, its switching 12v on/off as it is supposed to. I swapped good bulb from left to right, just to prove it wasn;t the bulb.

All other bulbs work in the cluster, and all other indicator bulbs work....?


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi you will need to remove the lamp and test it with the bulb fitted , testing a circuit without any load on it will not show a connection fault , if the voltage disappears with the bulb in it you will have to start checking connections , check the connector to the lamp for signs of overheating (melted plastic) or corrosion (green residue) have a good look at the lamp holder as well.
john


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had same problem with a 2007 Fiat Ducato.Did the same as you,swopped bulbs from L to R. 
Turn out to be the multiplug directly behind the light cluster.Had someone fiddle with it ,ie unplug and plug in again.
Job done.


Les


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

*Poss Eath fault*

Do all the other lights in the cluster work 100% correctly then it sounds like a multiplug connection as per Les's thought, then try his idea unplug, check for condition, water ingress etc, clean and re connect. Or a build up of film within the holder for the lamp, if a build up of dirt/water ingress clean it out and that should resolve. If the other lights are not working correctly, such as turn on the side lights, then turn the indicators on, does the sidelight act/respond differently on that side, i.e. dims and brightens as per the flashing of the indicator, does one of the other bulbs light up dimly at same time as the indicator, does the indicator work more or less correctly when you have all including fog lights on? If yes to any or all of these then I would defiantly investigate the earth to the cluster (sorry the negative supply) as any of the above conditions suggest that earth is not making good contact. Again as suggested above locate strip it clean it and replace it.
Hope that helps


----------

